# Good and bad brands



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

as you guys know im pretty new to model railroading and am not good with brands. So i was wondering what brands have good quality engines, dcc controllers/operations, good scenery and good rolling stock, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stationmaster Bob posted an excellent overview of his ratings of diesel loco brands here, on Post #14 ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3815


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

oh thanx!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm running DC. I think in DC, Atlas, Kato, and Athearn Genisis are out in front. Some of Athearn regular engines are really good. Their GP40, GP38, SW1500 and SW100 run very smooth. I've found that the new Athearn and Atlas rolling stock run very well over almost anything, whereas with all of the Bachman rolling stock I have (which is really only a few cars), I've had to replace all their wheels because of constant derailments. Engines and rolling stock built by either Lifelike or Model Power, I don't even waste my money or time on. However most Proto engines run well, but then a few don't as well, either.

So in the final annalysis , I would have to say that in an affordable engine, Atlas is pretty hard to beat. In the high dollar engines, Kato and Athearn Genisis take the prize. Of course, this has been based on my own experiences throughout the years. You and others may have a different view.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Accutrax makes some very nice rolling stock.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

When it comes to bad brands, remember the brands Tyco and AHM? Talk about some pieces of s#@^t, There was one thing however that I have to say about AHM. They made good railings on their locomotives. Though they were a little oversized prototypically, they were very stout. But unfortunately, the rest of the engine left a lot to be desired. I also remember how the wheels on both tyco and AHM were just awful, especially AHM's, and also how neither one of their rolling stocks or dummy engines were ever correctly weighted, and how some of their cars weren't even weighted at all, for that matter. 

Also, remember how all brands of locomotives and rolling stock came with horn hooked couplers? Man, I hated those things. How about the brass track that Atlas and the others made. it seemed like I was always cleaning my track. Model railroading sure has changed, and for the better as well. One thing I miss though. The thicker cork they used to sell. I really liked it.

~JZ


----------

